# Meet Some of the Gang



## BoneMan (Mar 11, 2012)

Some not all. They are all used for hunting.

Snaps; 4 years old. 25 inches at shoulder, 115-120 lbs [hog, bear, & cat dog]
















GingerSnaps [on bed, the monster's adoptive mother] and Maxius ["litter mate"]. Ginger was blinded by a cat [puma] and yet stayed with the others in the pack, didn't realize til after what damage had been done









Bennie, Ridgeback mix









Boo [2 1/2], plott x pit not my intention but a neighbor's hand me down









The twins, Moe and Mary 









And finally Wolfie, just a good old hound


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

good looking pack! Got any hunting pics?


----------



## BoneMan (Mar 11, 2012)

EL CUCO said:


> good looking pack! Got any hunting pics?


I do. But as some people don't see hunting [with or without dogs] as humane I'd rather feel out the board and consider it beforehand.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

BoneMan said:


> I do. But as some people don't see hunting [with or without dogs] as humane I'd rather feel out the board and consider it beforehand.


Lol I hear ya man! There are a select few of us that can appreciate a dog with a purpose


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Very nice! I would love to bring my dog hunting!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice looking pack! Sorry about Ginger.....I personally love seeing a dog do a job! See if you can request access to the working dog section and post up hunting pics in their. Its usually by invite or request only


----------



## BoneMan (Mar 11, 2012)

EL CUCO said:


> Lol I hear ya man! There are a select few of us that can appreciate a dog with a purpose


Well that's good to hear.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree see if u can get in working dogs I know a lot of people would appreciate seeing your pups work. poor ginger. Does she miss going out now?


----------



## BoneMan (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> poor ginger. Does she miss going out now?


Ginger, unfortunately, died after the hunt. We could never figure out if she had tripped and bashed herself up during the run or it was the shock and her old age [8 going on 9] but she died in the back of my friend's SUV on the way to the vet's. She was pretty beat up, the eyes gone and a gouge to the shoulder that went into the leg itself, and an ear ripped off... cause she's a lurcher she gets there faster than the rest of the pack [used her on the concept spooking the prey out of hiding or into a confrontation and then the rest of the pack comes down on it]... which is why it gets my blood going when people say only pits / pit types have "game" [a hound with heart would match a pit anyday].

It's been 2 years and I miss her terribly. Given as her son(s) - three - are nothing like her. Maxius in the photo with her is closest in looks Wolfhound [x2, father was a wolfhound mix] x Collie but nothing like her in personality... he doesn't hunt at all.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Good looking crew you got there.. I'd love to see some hunting pics too.. send reddog a pm about the working dog section


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Great pictures, would also love to see some working pictures of them out hunting


----------

